# Polipo seems disclose my IP and Location due to wrong config.



## bsdnoob (Jul 16, 2019)

According to this thread,
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-to-install-tor-browser-in-freebsd.61011/#post-352965
I've installed and configured *polipo* and *tor*.

I copied the sample polipo config file given by* ILUXA *but, when I configure ffox by putting 127.0.0.1 and 8118 in *HTTP Proxy *column, as the following pic depicts;





my anonymity is not working whereas , when I configure ffox by putting 127.0.0.1 and 9050 in *SOCKS HOST* column, it changes my IP and Location. Plz see the following pic;




Could you please tell me what goes wrong here? 

P.S I CAN'T ACCESS freebsd forum anonymously.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2019)

If I read that configuration correctly the HTTP proxy on port 8118 should forward the requests to the SOCKS proxy on 9050. In your case each individual proxy works independently but the HTTP proxy doesn't forward its requests. It's been a while since I last used polipo but I'm sure it has a log. Look at the logs for clues why it's not working.



bsdnoob said:


> P.S I CAN'T ACCESS freebsd forum anonymously.


As far as I know most Tor exit-nodes have been blocked because almost all of the traffic we get from them is spam.


----------



## bsdnoob (Jul 18, 2019)

SirDice said:


> If I read that configuration correctly the HTTP proxy on port 8118 should forward the requests to the SOCKS proxy on 9050. In your case each individual proxy works independently but the HTTP proxy doesn't forward its requests. It's been a while since I last used polipo but I'm sure it has a log. Look at the logs for clues why it's not working.
> 
> 
> As far as I know most Tor exit-nodes have been blocked because almost all of the traffic we get from them is spam.


Thank you very much. This thread is really awesome. 
My problem is solved now. *Polipo is running on port 4123 on F'BSD 12.* I checked the man polipo, but I copied the config file IULXA gave in which poplipo port was 8113
so I changed the port 8118 to 8123 and checked the radio button of ffox network setings *Manual Proxy configuration*, put 127.0.0.1 with port 8123 and checked the checkbox *Use this proxy server for all protocols. *
Now it's working.
Needless to say your hint was of great help.
#1.
	
	



```
In your case each individual proxy works independently
```
#2.
	
	



```
HTTP proxy doesn't forward its requests.
```


----------

